# Help stocking a Vic 125



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

This is my ignorant list to start with, please help a Vic noob refine it. My 125 is going to start cycling within the week and I have decided on All Vics if possible, maybe mixing with some Haps and trying to fit in a few yellow labs. Also trying to stay with the larger types.

I need help avoiding crossbreeding, and some numbers and ratios. I've studied the cookie cutters for smaller tanks but not sure how to apply to a 125.  I realize I have too many species and prolly too many considering these all have a max size of 4.5-8 inches. How can I get most quantities and varieties.

6	Paralabidochromis sauvagei (Mwanza Gulf)
6	Pundamilia nyererei (Makobe Island)
6	Haplochromis "Ptyochromis" sp. "Hippo Point Salmon"
4	Yellow Lab or Haplochromis sp. "Kenya gold"
4	Lithochromis rufus
2	Haplochromis sp. Ã¢â‚¬Å"red tail shellerÃ¢â‚¬Â


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi yu may build a rocky reef community( like a mbuna colony) with the following species
H.sauvagei=6
P.nyererei Makobe 1 male and 3 or 4 females
Lithochromis rufus 6 if possible
H.sp"red tail sheller" 6
Hippo point salmon 6
I wouldn't house the others with them(the predators Orange rock hunter and orthostoma are too mild for this combo)
and H.sp"kenya gold" could cross with the nyererei
to find yur fishes, yu'll have to contact some breeders, some of them like Greg Steeves seem not far from yu.

xris


----------



## Chowder Head (Sep 3, 2011)

Wow, just the kind of feedback I need, thanks!


----------

